# TTOC Bristol Meet and Eat !! Sat 6th November



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Ok guys the next date for the Bristol monthly meet will be the 6th of November at 1pm.
Location will be the Folly (Thanks to markypoo) for recommending the pub.
More info here...
http://www.marstonstaverns.co.uk/Emersons-Green/Folly
Not too far for most of us and easy to get to.

1. gadgetboy38
2. Markypoo + 1
3. TT-Kate + 1
4. adam-TT
5. Guzzi + 1
6. Krisrogers
7. agreen90687 + 1
8. badsanta


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Lets try again :roll: I'm in :lol:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

markypoo said:


> Lets try again :roll: I'm in :lol:


Well done mate 

Now where's the rest of my crew lol


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

might be up for this if i get the weekend off


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Should be OK for this one Charles!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

TT Kate said:


> Should be OK for this one Charles!


Nice one Kate


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Will you be posting details soon for the Sparkford run?


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

TT Kate said:


> Will you be posting details soon for the Sparkford run?


yup Just waiting for times from Brian.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

I think the tables are booked for midday, with the trip to the museum at around 1330.


----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

hi im a newbee to all this would like to join you ,black 03 180 coupe bog standard.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

guzzi said:


> hi im a newbee to all this would like to join you ,black 03 180 coupe bog standard.


Hi there guzzi your more than welcome to us.

Charles


----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks charles see you 6th november. Norm


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

guzzi said:


> thanks charles see you 6th november. Norm


Welcome guzzi! The more the merrier.

If you're interested we're also going to Sparkford on Sunday 24th October, and you'd be more than welcome to join us then as well.


----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Kate, should be ok for 24th is that meet at the Walnut tree , sorry for not responding sooner been to Portimao classic car racing ( no not mine ) i'll bring senior management with me .


----------



## krisrogers (Oct 9, 2010)

Do you have to be a TTOC member to meet?

As long as I get flight clearance I could pop along...


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

krisrogers said:


> Do you have to be a TTOC member to meet?
> 
> As long as I get flight clearance I could pop along...


No you don't have to be a member, so feel free.

We also have an event this Sunday if this isn't pushing your luck - it's a run down to the Motor Museum at Sparkford. Check out the separate thread if you're interested, but us Bristle lot are meeting in Longwell Green (Aspects Leisure Centre car park) at 1000 if you can make it.

We have a few new members coming along, and the more new faces the better (get sick of looking at the same old faces otherwise :wink: ).


----------



## krisrogers (Oct 9, 2010)

TT Kate said:


> krisrogers said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have to be a TTOC member to meet?
> ...


Thanks for letting me know, I've been to Sparkford in the past so I'll give it miss this time.


----------



## agreen90687 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi im quite new to this and im a member of TTOC now. Just like to know if its ok to come and also what happens after the meal ? Do you go for a cruise after ? Thankyou


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

agreen90687 said:


> Hi im quite new to this and im a member of TTOC now. Just like to know if its ok to come and also what happens after the meal ? Do you go for a cruise after ? Thankyou


Hi mate yes your more than welcome to join us, there's nothing planned for after the meal this is just our monthly get together.
But there will be another cruise shortly


----------



## agreen90687 (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks bud i will be there !!!


----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

Done my first meet last weekend great bunch of guys , so be shy 
Norm,


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

guzzi said:


> Done my first meet last weekend great bunch of guys , so be shy
> Norm,


And gals hopefully?

Hope to see you again soon Norm.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 31, 2010)

i will try and make this one, weather and work depending


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Cheers guys and Kate ;-) just got off the phone with the pub as we need a bigger table


----------



## badsanta (Oct 31, 2010)

will we be going for a drive or is it just food and chat??


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

badsanta said:


> will we be going for a drive or is it just food and chat??


Hi just food and a chat this time mate.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 31, 2010)

ok, i need lots of info and tips so shud be good, 8)


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

See you all in a few hours !!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks to everyone how made it today was great to see you all again.

I hope to get another meet sorted soon

Charles


----------



## badsanta (Oct 31, 2010)

annoyed that i missed this 1 guys, sort another southwest meet soon please


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

badsanta said:


> annoyed that i missed this 1 guys, sort another southwest meet soon please


We ate your dinner, it's OK!

Hope to see you next time.


----------



## agreen90687 (Aug 22, 2010)

Great meal guys and girls thanks for the advice. Anyone wana buy a v6 ?


----------



## nvc (May 1, 2010)

HI there, anything this Dec before Xmas ? got my TT　about　４　ｗｅｅｋｓ　ago cheers Lee


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

nvc said:


> HI there, anything this Dec before Xmas ? got my TT　about　４　ｗｅｅｋｓ　ago cheers Lee


Hi there nothing before christmas, next meet will be early in the year.
IF your in Bristol or nearby then there is a Vagowners meet in longwell green in the cinema car park next week

Full details here

http://www.vagowners.co.uk/forums/showt ... well-Green


----------



## Kaizasouza (Nov 30, 2010)

hi there when is the next bristol meet? sounds like fun?


----------



## mdeakins84 (Jan 6, 2011)

Kaizasouza said:


> hi there when is the next bristol meet? sounds like fun?


Ditto Kaizasouza, I'm new to the forum and was wondering when there is going to be the next get together?


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi guys sorry for being absent it's been very busy at work over christmas so i've not had much free time to sort things,
i'll get something sorted for the end of the month and post up on here soon.

Thanks

Charles


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

gadgetboy38 said:


> Hi guys sorry for being absent it's been very busy at work over christmas so i've not had much free time to sort things,
> i'll get something sorted for the end of the month and post up on here soon.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Do it :roll: :-*


----------



## mdeakins84 (Jan 6, 2011)

Cheers Charles.

Look forward to it.

Matt


----------



## Kaizasouza (Nov 30, 2010)

It will be my first TT meet. im looking forward to it.

Think i passed a Forum member on M5 south this morning between J14 -15 M5/M4 interchange.

A silver MK 1 TTR 51plate LED rear number plate bulbs. Think ive seen the same car in pics on the forum.

Do members have a badge or sticker to show they are members...or is that a bit too old skool.? lol


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Kaizasouza said:


> It will be my first TT meet. im looking forward to it.
> 
> Think i passed a Forum member on M5 south this morning between J14 -15 M5/M4 interchange.
> 
> ...


Well you would have passed my car in the car park at work as I'm right on the interchange, but I'm not the silver one you mentioned. Yes, members do get stickers. I've got one in the back window, and one in each quarter vent.

Looking forward to the next meet Charles - hint hint!!!!


----------



## mdeakins84 (Jan 6, 2011)

The next meet is on.

It'll be my first meet too, looking forward to it


----------

